# Andy's Easter shoot



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Nothing like 600-ish rounds between old friends on a lovely Easter day. 

One of my former State Guard comrades made the trip down to go shooting with me and we took pics.

He with his Smith and Wesson M&P .40 compact and I with my Smith and Wesson M&P .45 fullsize and Smith and Wesson model 642 in .38 special (+P rated). (Of course we each took turns with each others' guns, natch).

We tried it all, from stationary to barricade positions, to kneeling, to prone, to quickdraw, to quickdraw from behind and all good stuff, left hand only, right hand only in addition to standard two hand grip ( I shot better lefty with my .38 than he did with it right handed. To be fair I practice with it that way as it's my backup and thus most often in reach of my left hand unless it's all I've got.)

Slow fire, rapid fire, double taps,supported/barricade drills, Mozambique drills, we did 'em all.

Now if I can manage to upload some pics that would be even better. 

Attempting..........


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Stupid MA laws being what they were twisted into since 1998 we can't shoot at actual human shaped silhouette targets anymore, but this is easily gotten around with targets for torsos, and pie plates for heads with a "T" shape to symbolize the cranio-ocular cavity where the bone is thinnest.

By the time we were done these poor targets were toast.( we set them up at approx the 21 foot mark( the generally accepted "self defense" distance or closer).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris running the shorty-forty


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Andy running the .45 fullsize


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Toward the end, we decided to forego the traditional targets completely and just go with the smaller pie plates.

It was here I delved into my natural talent for providing good spirited motivation to myself to exhibit good marksmanship.

Smith 642 at 21 feet with a 2 inch barrel


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Another example of my self encouragement, again with the .38, this time only 2 five shot groups


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice pics and I love the targets


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

My final group at 15 feet with the snubbie that , for a 2 inch barrel, double action only at 15 feet I'm actually pretty proud of. Pictured is the Smith 642 what done the deed


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Andy with his tools


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris doing his best Charlie's Angels impression (and yes, it looks iffy from that angle but his finger IS off the trigger, I was there).

And yes all that brass on the ground was ours, we went thru almost 600 rds.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris liked my idea and made with the artwork himself

Plate after 3 10 rd mags with the shorty forty at 21 feet--"Peace through superior firepower", indeed.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2009)

We had fun


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice to see, Andy and pretty good shooting too - tho' it has to be confessed as a caveat that I have admitted here before that I am an atrocious pistol shot, so anything I say has to be taken with a bucket of salt :lol:.


----------



## searcher (Apr 12, 2009)

Good to see someone had some sun and a day of shooting.

Stinking rain here and no time to shoot makes Jon a sad boy.


----------

